# The I got this from HAMM thread..



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Come on, cough up.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Gonorrhea.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

What morph and is it captive bred?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> What morph and is it captive bred?


Wild caught, unfortunately.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Wild caught, unfortunately.


:lol2:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I hate morgon freeman top  joke, cant tell you


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, well I will answer the question...

GECKOS

Well, hopefully, I havent heard from him yet to see if he got them.

Fingers crossed people! :no1:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Okay, well I will answer the question...
> 
> GECKOS
> 
> ...


Good luck Lisa, i'm still waiting on some T.pygmaeus from around 3 years ago!...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Good luck Lisa, i'm still waiting on some T.pygmaeus from around 3 years ago!...


:gasp:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> :gasp:


Obviously i've written them off now, although i do have a 'credit note' explaining i have a pair to follow - he did send me some email explaining he'd tried emailing me something like 6 times to let me know they were back in stock... Yes, of course you did Marc!

Still, i'm sure Lisa will recieve her geckos, quadriocellata's are possibly my favourite of the smaller Phelsuma's, great little things, never dull to keep and will keep your glass polishing skills to a standard that a window cleaner could not hope to acheive in 40 years of trading.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

NOTHING this time


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Good luck Lisa, i'm still waiting on some T.pygmaeus from around 3 years ago!...





Alex M said:


> Obviously i've written them off now, although i do have a 'credit note' explaining i have a pair to follow - he did send me some email explaining he'd tried emailing me something like 6 times to let me know they were back in stock... Yes, of course you did Marc!
> 
> Still, i'm sure Lisa will recieve her geckos, quadriocellata's are possibly my favourite of the smaller Phelsuma's, great little things, never dull to keep and will keep your glass polishing skills to a standard that a window cleaner could not hope to acheive in 40 years of trading.


My name is Mariette. Although he does take a while to reply, I have to say that I have ordered in the past, though not livestock, and was satisfied with everything. I am sure he will get in touch as soon as he can, his shop does not even open until tomorrow. And I paid by credit card, so I know I am insured. And while I do not like going down this route with any company, I have no problems in taking companies to court over broken contracts if any problems are not resolved...so I am going to give the guy a shot. He has been in business for years and on the phone is helpful, knowledgable, and patient...: victory:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> My name is Mariette. Although he does take a while to reply, I have to say that I have ordered in the past, though not livestock, and was satisfied with everything. I am sure he will get in touch as soon as he can, his shop does not even open until tomorrow. And I paid by credit card, so I know I am insured. And while I do not like going down this route with any company, I have no problems in taking companies to court over broken contracts if any problems are not resolved...so I am going to give the guy a shot. He has been in business for years and on the phone is helpful, knowledgable, and patient...: victory:


Apologies Mariette - for some reason i had a feeling your name was Lisa!. And sure, i don't dispute he's been in business for years, but some of us have had excellent dealings with him i.e yourself... and some of us have not i.e myself. I'm sure you'll get your geckos and that my case was a very isolated one, quadriocellata are beautiful geckos.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I sure hope so....I have been waiting on these being available in the UK for around 8 months, and would truly be heartbroken. Thanks for that. :blush:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> I sure hope so....I have been waiting on these being available in the UK for around 8 months, and would truly be heartbroken. Thanks for that. :blush:


We did have a stunning pair of Quad's come into Reptiles Plus just before i left a few weeks ago, i'm sure Dartfrog will have picked them up for you over in Germany but if things did fall through (and i'm not wishing to tempt fate), then give me a shout on here - i will see if they're still available for you. Good luck, Al


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks. 

Got a link to your site for any future reference? 

I have just handed the hubby a drawn to scale plan of where I want my setups to be, allowing me room to add a further 60x60 (neon day geckos) and 45x60 as well as 7 30x30s for (hopefully) hatchlings and froglets. It will also give me 2 further cupboards, one for the incubator and tub/perlite storage, and one for storage and the misting system and feeders...then the upstairs cupboard (that is 2 metres deep and 1.5 metres across) is going to be set up for rearing tadpoles...but geckos come first. One step at a time. 

If you have the space....kitchen units are fab! I have sleek black ones from Ikea and not only are the worktops obviously strong, they come with so much built in storage and match my living room...if you dont get drawers on them they just look like a side table.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Got a link to your site for any future reference?
> 
> ...


I have a site that is being built but is nowhere near finished yet, and Reptiles Plus have an extremely outdated one - i really do doubt you'll need me to contact them regarding quads but in the worst case scenario i will have a word for you. As for the klemmeri, if you get those i will be insanely jealous! I used to keep lots of Phelsuma's including species such as barbouri, but have always wanted the klemmeri - they just shimmer don't they?. Nowadays i just keep some high red grandis, which incidently keep my glass polishing skills tip top. As for the kitchen stacks, that's alot of Phelsuma's to keep clean - rather you than me


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I train mine to use the toilet in the corner:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Partner or animals?:whip:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Alex M said:


> I have a site that is being built but is nowhere near finished yet, and Reptiles Plus have an extremely outdated one - i really do doubt you'll need me to contact them regarding quads but in the worst case scenario i will have a word for you. As for the klemmeri, if you get those i will be insanely jealous! I used to keep lots of Phelsuma's including species such as barbouri, but have always wanted the klemmeri - they just shimmer don't they?. Nowadays i just keep some high red grandis, which incidently keep my glass polishing skills tip top. As for the kitchen stacks, that's alot of Phelsuma's to keep clean - rather you than me


It is only the worktop space I use for tanks. It will measure 242cm and will house 2 60x60 and 2 45x60 then there will be a shelf (when needed) above it that will run the full length of the wall and will hold the seven 30 cubes...Only two of the tanks will house phelsumas, the other two for red eyed tree frogs...who also like to make a mess of my glass! 

I dont mind the cleaning though. It allows me to keep an eye on them all and they learn to trust me...though I will probably be cleaning the geckos tanks when they are sleeping...dont fancy trying to chase them down...ooooooh I am sooooooooo excited....named them and everything!:blush:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Lots of nice Phelsumas in Hamm,klemmeri ,inexpectata,cepediana,barbouri,borbonica:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

colinm said:


> Lots of nice Phelsumas in Hamm,klemmeri ,inexpectata,cepediana,barbouri,borbonica:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


OoooOoOoo you sellin any of em?? :mf_dribble:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

No I bought a couple,hopefully later in the year.However I have learnt never to count my eggs............


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

colinm said:


> No I bought a couple,hopefully later in the year.However I have learnt never to count my eggs............


Very wise :lol2:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> It is only the worktop space I use for tanks. It will measure 242cm and will house 2 60x60 and 2 45x60 then there will be a shelf (when needed) above it that will run the full length of the wall and will hold the seven 30 cubes...Only two of the tanks will house phelsumas, the other two for red eyed tree frogs...who also like to make a mess of my glass!
> 
> I dont mind the cleaning though. It allows me to keep an eye on them all and they learn to trust me...though I will probably be cleaning the geckos tanks when they are sleeping...dont fancy trying to chase them down...ooooooh I am sooooooooo excited....named them and everything!:blush:


That's one of the things i love about my Chacoan waxy monkey frogs (Phyllomedusa sauvagii) - they never mess up the glass, which is fairly unique for an arboreal anuran!. And as for the cleaning, i find my Phelsuma's are so used to being handfed by myself that when i clean their glass they happily hover around my hand... Just in case . And Colin, interesting to hear that you saw barbouri out in Hamm, although not overly surprised - it is nice to hear they're still around, have not seen them in the trade for many years, which i presumed was partly down to the fact that they may not be quite as desirable as some of the other more colourful Phelsuma's. Love cepediana's too, i think that was one of the first Phelsuma's i ever saw. Am not the kind of bloke to say that a male could be prettier than a female but i make an exception for the cepediana's . What sort of price were the barbouri and cepediana's going for?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Cepedianas males about 200 Euros or £££ females 70ish.Barbouri about 150 to 200 for either sex.You cant pick them up for £20 anymore.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

colinm said:


> Cepedianas males about 200 Euros or £££ females 70ish.Barbouri about 150 to 200 for either sex.You cant pick them up for £20 anymore.


That is quite frankly unbelievable! Yes, i remember getting a pair of barbouri from a BHS show in Middlesex circa '92 for £14 each! I was buying lineata/quads/laticauda's for about £22.50 each retail in the first Reptiles Plus in Parkstone when i originally moved to Dorset, and funnily enough was only talking to Ian (the owner) the other day about how much Phelsuma's have gone up - and it was astonishing to hear how cheap they were to buy at trade back then. Jeez... £200 each for a barbouri - gobsmacked.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Right. Left a message with Marc and hope I hear from him today...I hate waiting, I have to be the most impatient person on the planet...:bash:


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Come on, cough up.


My mate got me a nice female goniurosaurus luii, been after one for a while since losing my female
Mariaw


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Back to amhibians,Red Splasbacks,Citronella tinctorious.lots of great Dartfrogs there.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Legs just been on Warrington reptiles website they've got nephrurus milli barking geckos 85 quid each im
sure they'd courier!


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Legs just been on Warrington reptiles website they've got nephrurus milli barking geckos 85 quid each im
> sure they'd courier!


Arrrggggg gave them a ring - already sold out :whip:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Animal world is a shop in Essex run by dave flames on here he's quiet active although not this section also has them listed! If not try south coast exotics they may have them tgere not that hard to get normally!


----------

